# My backspace key doesn't work in microsoft word, but it works in everything else.



## oregon (Oct 24, 2007)

I have no idea what's wrong, but my backspace key won't work in microsoft word. It works in everything else, even powerpoint, just not this. When I highlight something, then press backspace, instead of deleting the cursor moves to the beginning of the selection. I'm assuming it is a Word issues, so does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## patrickv (Oct 24, 2007)

which office version is this Office 2007 ?
i've heard issues about backspacing moving to the beginning, but i do not know a fix for it.
or maybe is it because the way your word doc has been formatted, try open up a new blank doc and type in any crap then try backspacing, if that works then check the formatting of that specific doc, or go to the "home" tab, and check how the paragraph is aligned and stuff


----------



## oregon (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm on Microsoft Office XP, and it only just started doing this. I can't think of anything I did that might have caused it though. Is it possibly a keyboard issue? It seems more likely that my keyboard would be screwing up, due to logitech software. However, it does work in every other application.


----------



## leeroyMarv (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm not sure how you got it like that in the first place, if you don't know how to fix it, but.....If you click on the tools menu -- options -- then click on the edit tab. Under editing options there should be a box that says "Typing replaces selection", in your case it should be unchecked, check the box and it should solve the problem


----------



## oregon (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes! That fixed my problem. Thank you so much.


----------

